# Just Stahp!! Yup, it's spring



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

BK - You have a huge heart! That's a good thing. What happened to mom? They look pretty young.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Precious! I remember doing so many litters of kittens working at the cat vet. People just couldn't understand that the mother did not abandon the litter, she was a feral cat and would not let people see her. The mom would have come back and cared for the kittens if they would have left them alone. But instead they would bring them to us. We had 13 one time!!!! All us Techs would split them up each night and bring them home to feed them and then bring them back to the clinic the next day. I think the most I had at one time was 4. It was tough. But they are sooo sweet


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG ORANGE KITTIES!!!! My most favorite other than calico!!! Soooo precious and SOOO lucky they found you!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

aw spring babies, folks gotta learn to leave them be unless they're sick


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh man, we had raised so many litters! But the last was 3 years ago (we still have one of them). Out of all the litters, we have never lost a kitten. I'm with Molly, LOVE the orange ones!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I truly don't think they've been abandoned or orphaned. I am attempting to capture a cat I suspect may be their mother. Until I can get her, we will feed them to the best of our ability. Their little eyes are just starting to open. Tiny, wee ones. 

I did learn something, Misha, my ewe, will allow me to milk her for a hold over snack until we were able to stock up on goat milk for the kittens. I knew I liked that little wooley monster. Sweetheart. 

I'm at work and soooooo tired. lol I am trying so hard not to name them. It's not working.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Bless your hands and heart. Serendipity that you have a brand new ewe to pitch in and help feed the kittens! With the goats and sheep, I think you are also eligible for an agricultural tax exemption. That could help with all these extra mouths to feed


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yay! Good news! Mama cat has been located. She's a smart one and didn't fall for our clumsy attempt to capture her. Tomorrow, bright and early, we will head up to TSC and get a live trap. I'm hoping I can get her and the little ones off to a rescue somewhere so they have the best chance of good homes. I've noticed the neighbor has a bond starting with Mama. Would it be so terrible to get her spayed and sneak her back there? Her hubby told her no to the kittens, but mama is a sweet feral that seems to be thriving here. There is a huge mouse problem. Am I terrible for considering doing a trap, neuter, release sort of thing? I would love to see the neighbor get to continue enjoying her. I kind of like seeing her around, too. I have a big black barn cat and mama kitty is mostly white, they look beautiful together. 
I will leave the trap baited and attempt to capture whatever sired these guys. 
I feel badly throwing a cat back out, but wonder if the neighbor could work a compromise with Mr Neighbor. Shoot, I'm rambling. Guilty conscience, I guess. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

No, no, no you're not terrible for trap, spay and release!!! A truly feral cat is feral forever; they can't be tamed and they are only happy in the wild. So if they can't produce more kittens, all the better. My sister has a cat rescue and she does this All. The. Time.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you! 
It broke my heart to see her look so sad when she brought me the kittens. She's absolutely terrified of dogs, but timidly walked right up to me surrounded by them to tearfully hand me a bucket of kittens. She had her daughter explain that she wasn't allowed to keep them (she speaks very little English, but is so sweet, I actually like her and her daughter who runs up to me to bring me flowers she's picked) 
They are some of the nicest people I've ever met. Even sneaking over to help me mow when they see me struggling with my ancient little push mower. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Trap spay and release is great! Here in San Diego we have feral cat colonies that are taken care of in that manner! A group of volunteer Vets and 'cat' people do it . They trap them, spay & neuter them, then put them back so they can live out their natural lives where they live! Many of the colonies are in the tourist spots and on the waterfront at the bay and fishing area so they are never lacking food cuz many of the restaurants and fishing boats make it a point to keep them fed! Much better than a cage in a cat sanctuary!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I like that. She can be a neighborhood rodent patrol kitty. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------

